# Tamaño mínimo para /var

## chonzow

Siempre que instalo Gentoo trato de crear al menos cuatro particiones: /home, /var y /tmp y swap. Normalmente le doy 5 Gigas a /var y con eso estoy bien, pero sucede que ahora tuve un problema con el disco de uno de mis ordenadores el cual quedó por el momento con un único HD de 20Gb. Dadas las restricciones de espacio ¿Cual es el tamaño mínimo que le puedo dar a /var siendo que no habré de usar ccache? 

Gracias.

----------

## artic

 *chonzow wrote:*   

> Siempre que instalo Gentoo trato de crear al menos cuatro particiones: /home, /var y /tmp y swap. Normalmente le doy 5 Gigas a /var y con eso estoy bien, pero sucede que ahora tuve un problema con el disco de uno de mis ordenadores el cual quedó por el momento con un único HD de 20Gb. Dadas las restricciones de espacio ¿Cual es el tamaño mínimo que le puedo dar a /var siendo que no habré de usar ccache? 
> 
> Gracias.

 

Hola ,

Hay quien crea mas , /home /usr /tmp swap /boot /var /portage  y puedes seguir aun creando más.

Yo antes hacia /home /usr /boot y la / logicamente y ahora mismo solo las que recomienda gentoo /  swap /boot .Mas que nada porque haciendo mas particiones aveces desperdicias espacio si no calculas bien lo que necesitas por mucho que mejores el rendimiento, se que alguno me va a acribillar por decir esto   :Cool: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *chonzow wrote:*   

> Siempre que instalo Gentoo trato de crear al menos cuatro particiones: /home, /var y /tmp y swap. Normalmente le doy 5 Gigas a /var y con eso estoy bien, pero sucede que ahora tuve un problema con el disco de uno de mis ordenadores el cual quedó por el momento con un único HD de 20Gb. Dadas las restricciones de espacio ¿Cual es el tamaño mínimo que le puedo dar a /var siendo que no habré de usar ccache? 
> 
> Gracias.

 

Depende de lo que alojes en var, para un sistema de escritorio no te hace falta mucho espacio ahí normalmente. Incluso con un giga o menos podrías tener... todo depende. Puede que necesites a veces más espacio para compilar cosas grandes, en ese caso siempre puedes montar /var/tmp con -obind en otra partición donde tengas sitio.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
 ~ # du -sh /var/

193M    /var/
```

Eso es en una pc típica de escritorio, por si te sirve el dato.

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Puede que necesites a veces más espacio para compilar cosas grandes, en ese caso siempre puedes montar /var/tmp con -obind en otra partición donde tengas sitio.

 

Exacto, el código fuente de openoffice requiere más de 5Gb cuando se descomprime. Aunque siempre puedes usar openoffice-bin o hacer lo que propone i92guboj. Aunque, sinceramente, yo no me complicaría tanto la vida, sencillamente definiría otro PORTAGE_TMPDIR en /etc/make.conf y asunto resuelto.

```

# du -sh /var

175M    /var

# du -sh /mnt/gentoo/var

254M    /mnt/gentoo/var

```

Debian y Gentoo

No seré yo quien acribille a artic. A no ser que sólo use Gentoo, si sólo se usa una distribución, tener una partición /boot resulta estúpido. Yo tengo dos distribuciones en este PC y, aunque no sea indispensable, comparto /boot entre las dos, pero si sólo se usa una distro: /, swap y /home     creo que bastan. En mi caso, /home también se comparte, y los backups y los datos que contiene me obligan a tenerla por separado en otro disco.

Pero en cuanto a lo que comenta de una gran /, no me parece mala idea...

Mis particiones no siguen el FHS, son extras que acomodo como mejor me venga... Por poner un ejemplo /dev/hda5 (la partición de mayor tamaño en mi disco y de propósito general) siempre se monta en /mnt/datos sea cual sea la distribución y el usuario... comparto permisos...

----------

## jkredd

/dev/sda9	2.0G		2.0G	0	100% 	/		

/dev/sda3	99M		36M	59M	39%	/boot		

/dev/sda8	3.9G		258M	3.4G	7%	/home		

none		1004M		0	1004M	0%	/dev/shm	

/dev/sda7	3.9G		64M	3.6G	2%	/tmp		

/dev/sda5	7.7G		7.7G	0	100%	/usr	

/dev/sda10	110G		94G	9.9G	91%	/var

ykomo pueden ver /usr esta mas que al limite, es posible poner otro HD y montarlo ahi? se puede esto ? hasta donde se 7usr es un archivo totalmente dependiente del sistema y moverlo dañaria el sistema o realmente etoy pachis   :Rolling Eyes:   alguien puede decirme si es asi o no

----------

## chonzow

Le voy a dar 2Gb. No pienso complar nada grande: Solo sistema base, xorg, fvwm y algunas Xaps como pcmanfm, emacs, abiword, etc.  

Gracias a todos.

----------

## jgascon

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> /dev/sda9	2.0G		2.0G	0	100% 	/		
> 
> /dev/sda3	99M		36M	59M	39%	/boot		
> 
> /dev/sda8	3.9G		258M	3.4G	7%	/home		
> ...

 

Antes que nada mira lo que te ocupa el directorio /usr/portage/distfiles. En este directorio se guardan los paquetes de fuentes que se usan para instalar las aplicaciones desde portage. Una vez instaladas las aplicaciones no hace falta mantener estos paquetes en el sistema, salvo en el caso que quieras volver a compilar una aplicación. La herramienta eclean incluida en el paquete gentoolkit puede limpiar este directorio periódicamente si la incluyes en un crontab. Para más info: man eclean  :Wink: 

También puedes mirar si en /usr/src tienes muchas versiones de las fuentes del kernel. Si es así consulta este hilo sobre como desinstalar fuentes viejas del kernel. ¡¡¡Ten cuidado de no eliminar las fuentes del kernel que estás usando!!! En principio no pasaría nada pero si después quisieses instalar algún módulo que dependiese del kernel te sería bastante complicado.

Si después de hacer todo esto aún quieres o necesitas mover /usr a otro disco (en principio con 7,7GB deberías tener más que suficiente) sigue los siguientes pasos:

1.- Arranca desde una liveCD (vale cualquiera) con el disco nuevo pinchado

2.- Particiona y formatea el disco nuevo como consideres oportuno.

3.- Copia el contenido de /usr a una partición del nuevo hd

4.- Monta la partición donde está / 

5.- Modifica el archivo /etc/fstab de tu sistema (no la liveCD) para que use la partición del disco nuevo como /usr

6.- Después de rebotar y asegurarte de que todo está bien puedes eliminar el contenido de la partición /usr del disco original

Otra cosa que veo por el df que has pegado es que también tienes la / al 100%. Siguiendo más o menos los pasos anteriores podrías mover /opt o algún otro directorio que ocupe mucho fuera de la raíz para ganar algo de espacio...

Y sólo como curiosidad ¿qué haces con esta máquina? Es que veo muy raro que tengas una partición de 110GB para /var que además está casí llena también... Para eso te aconsejo buscar información sobre logrotate y eliminar logs antiguos...

----------

## jkredd

Pues aunke paresca rarro esta maq. esta diseñada para ser servidor web kon sistemas soa, en teoria, nada mas deberia de estar cargado el php apache mysql tomcat, pero por extrañas razones es un simple Desktop en un server dell (osea trae todo instalado kde open office etc etc), y aunke no me lo creas? no se por ke este lleno todas las particiones, yo diria que var esta en su suficiente tamaño por ke ahi aloja php y las BD, todo lo ke suben komo imagenes y hay demasiados sistemas, eso no me preocupa tanto ya ke var tmp y home en los wikie de gentoo te dice ke se pueden mover a otra particion sin problemas, lo unico ke he detectado es ke en usr/ se encuentra tomcat con mas sitemas, alguna vez movi el usr/ y revento la maq. no podia copias mover renombrar emerger y despues de un rato salia la leyenda kernel panic y tenias ke reiniciar la maq. es mas la problematica actual es ke no puedes ya ni escribir en var, es decir un sencillo php no lo guarda y dice que no hay permisos de escritura (y eso ke entras con root) ahora mi pregunta es si puedes mover esta carpeta sin comprometer al kernel

No tengo idea de por ke esta, esta particion asi, (kuando llegue asi estaba)

Ahora ke yo le hubiera dejado por defecto las 3 basicas en particion (/boot) (/swapn )(/) si se llanara /var lo sakaria y lo meteria en otro HD, y por default se mediaria el espacio en todo el disco duro y no comprometeria a /usr el tomcat lo sakaria y lo meteria en el var/ pero bueno alguien hizo todo lo contrario y no calculo los espacios a largo plazo 

Saluetes

----------

## jgascon

Pues si es un servidor en producción, primero haría pruebas a mover una partición /usr tal como te he explicado más arriba en una máquina de test y una vez probado todo pediría un corte de servicio para hacerlo en el servidor. 

Ya que vas a hacer un corte aprovecha para intentar vaciar un poco el resto de particiones.

----------

## opotonil

Depende cuanto espacio necesites, pero ya que parece que es el tomcat el que mas te procupa, podrias mover solo /usr/portage y /usr/src

Salu2.

----------

